# 2017 Goals



## jublhu4 (Dec 23, 2016)

What's your goals for 2017? 
Mine is getting back into the heavy lifting while I can. Ya'll have mentioned it so many times that it finally sank in.. "strength breeds size." With my career, size don't mean shit, but strength could save my or someone else's life. I'm going to commit all of next year to becoming the strongest I've ever been, which is not near what it has been in the past. Current stats aren't great,  but I want to at least get up significantly. 
Max Bench - 315 (Goal is 375)
Max Squat - 425 - had some bad back problems the last couple years. (Goal is to be back here.)
Max Dead - 475 (Goal is 500)


----------



## stonetag (Dec 23, 2016)

Size is irrelevant when it comes to breeding.


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 24, 2016)

I'm gonna total 2k in 2017


----------



## automatondan (Dec 24, 2016)

Im going to actually start lifting.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 24, 2016)

Just continue to get stronger and stay injury free


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 24, 2016)

stay lifting and looking good ,keep the balls stank,bang bitches,save some loot


----------



## bvs (Dec 24, 2016)

my resolution is to smash as much pussy as possible





.... and i guess lift some weights and do some tren


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 24, 2016)

Shoot an axis, get married, possibly buy a house. Hit 315 on bench and 200 lbs on my weight


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 24, 2016)

I'm going to be the sexist 50 year old I know........


----------



## TriniJuice (Dec 24, 2016)

2017 is the year Trini becomes debt free :32 (10):


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 24, 2016)

stonetag said:


> Size is irrelevant when it comes to breeding.



That's not what she said


----------



## Milo (Dec 24, 2016)

Get to 245 pounds


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 24, 2016)

jublhu4 said:


> What's your goals for 2017?
> Mine is getting back into the heavy lifting while I can. Ya'll have mentioned it so many times that it finally sank in.. "strength breeds size." With my career, size don't mean shit, but strength could save my or someone else's life. I'm going to commit all of next year to becoming the strongest I've ever been, which is not near what it has been in the past. Current stats aren't great,  but I want to at least get up significantly.
> Max Bench - 315 (Goal is 375)
> Max Squat - 425 - had some bad back problems the last couple years. (Goal is to be back here.)
> Max Dead - 475 (Goal is 500)



I dont set a goal at the start of a new year, more like a theme. For 2017 my theme is to stop letting the urgent crowd out the important. In my personal life it means stop letting my family pull me away from training every God damn day like they have been to deal with one nonsense issue after another. And at work I have some projects I have been meaning to get to that will produce great results but unfortunately I never budget the time because of the day to day fires that need to get put out.

I like your idea it's a good goal. Get stronger.  How though? Got a plan with specifics? Need help?


----------



## jublhu4 (Dec 24, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> I dont set a goal at the start of a new year, more like a theme. For 2017 my theme is to stop letting the urgent crowd out the important. In my personal life it means stop letting my family pull me away from training every God damn day like they have been to deal with one nonsense issue after another. And at work I have some projects I have been meaning to get to that will produce great results but unfortunately I never budget the time because of the day to day fires that need to get put out.
> 
> I like your idea it's a good goal. Get stronger.  How though? Got a plan with specifics? Need help?



I like your response.. my wife hates the fact that I love going to train so much.. 
My plan for getting stronger is really just switching up my training style for now. Going to change to more sets/less reps/higher intensity/longer rests.. but also keeping some in the higher rep range to cover all faucets of training. Im going to do a benchmark soon and do another in 6 months. If I am not progressing like I want, then I will enlist the help of a coach, which that would be you PoB.. we'll cross that bridge when we get there.


----------



## CardinalJacked (Dec 24, 2016)

Out deadlift ToolSteel.


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 24, 2016)

CardinalJacked said:


> Out deadlift ToolSteel.


----------



## bigdog (Dec 24, 2016)

Keep my diet clean, add size and hope to get my skin surgery in 2017.


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 24, 2016)

Continue to put on lean mass, stay injury free, and enjoy every minute in the gym.  As far as new year new me goals, I'm probably gonna just continue to be the same asshole I've always been.  

Merry Christmas everybody.


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 25, 2016)

Not exchange messages with any guys who have something stupid like “No Asians” written on their dating profile.


----------



## saltylifter (Jan 5, 2017)

Goal would to hit 500 on bench not using slingshots.
Deadlift 750
And squat 650
Should be easy enough lol
Also stay injury free. 2016 sucked for injures and put me back allot.
Also need to clean my diet up


----------



## Mathews (Feb 25, 2017)

I don't believe in NY resolutions (hence didn't make any) - didn't see many people stick to it, hah. I believe in raising standards - that will get you somewhere in the long term


----------



## Perme8 (Feb 25, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> stay lifting and looking good ,keep the balls stank,bang bitches,save some loot




Progress to this. 2017


----------

